# Memorial Day Dedication....



## coreymin (May 29, 2005)

This week I was asked by one of my students what the 'deal' was about Memorial Day. As a former soldier, US ARMY Infantry, I am moved to give you some information about this holiday. 

Follow this link, recently completed my ABC news: 

http://abcnews.go.com/ThisWeek/story?id=797936&page=1 

And I ask for you all to post a moment of silence (e.g. "....") for all the soldiers past and present that fought for our freedoms and liberties. Also, take a moment to remember the guys and gals we lost in Iraq, and the brave and dutiful people still in Iraq and other hostile parts of the world, working for a world of democracy and freedom... 

Thanks, 

Corey Minatani


----------



## arnisador (May 29, 2005)

....


----------



## terryl965 (May 29, 2005)

......


----------



## Knarfan (May 29, 2005)

....


----------



## Tgace (May 29, 2005)

..


----------



## Brian Johns (May 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Mao (May 29, 2005)

One of my nephews is 82nd Ariborne and has been deployed to Aphganistan and Iraq twice. My brother in law is in Baghdad as I write this.

....


----------



## hemi (May 29, 2005)

"......"    God Bless the USA and our Men and Women of the Armed Forces.


----------



## Guro Harold (May 29, 2005)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 29, 2005)

* .*


----------



## Martial Tucker (May 29, 2005)

.....................


----------



## Rick Wade (May 30, 2005)

........... :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 30, 2005)

.
 :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (May 30, 2005)

.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jul 25, 2005)

. :asian:


----------

